# coding for S2900(robotic)



## 99446046 (Aug 25, 2009)

We have a doctor who does robotic surgeries now and were told to use S2900 for additional payment. Do we amend a modifier to the S2900 code?? do Ins co pay for that?


----------



## fuga (Sep 3, 2009)

Check with your local carriers but for the most part - there are not any insurances that will provide any additional payment.  We were originally appended S2900 to our charges but it was causing automatic denials with many insurance companies on the entire procedure so we actually stopped adding it.


----------

